# be kind to the new guy



## fatmuscles (Mar 20, 2007)

hi every one, not sure were to start but, at the momment, im 28, 15 stone 10 lb, just droped from 17 stone 11lb at the end of oct 06, last time i checked about 3 months ago or 1 stone ago lol, i had 16 and a half inch bysept and 44 inch waist lol, lost the tape mesure dam it,resently got one of them kelogs pedomiters that has a body fat analizer on it, not sure how accurret it is but puts me at 29% bodyfat,
trying to get my wieght down to between 12 and 13 stone while toning up and getting a bit stronger, then build the muscles up after that lol, 
can anyone give advice on training or diet or help motivate me more please, 
ps im veggie sp meat and fish is out lol


----------



## goob (Mar 20, 2007)

Read the stickies:
Training:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/60741-designing-training-routines-cowpimp.html
Diet:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/21113-***guide-cutting-bulking-maintenance***.html

Good luck dude. Will be watching....


----------

